# Brie En Croute



## Lenore (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm taking this to a party.  Do I bake it at home & reheat or travel with it and bake there.  If traveling unbaked, how do I cov er it so it doesn't dry out


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 10, 2006)

Depends on your party. If you can arrive 30-40 minutes ahead and not discombobulate your hostess, bake it there. Otherwise bake it wrap it in foil and heat quickly in the microwave before putting it on the table. If it is puff pastry or phyllo, it shouldn't dry up.


----------



## XeniA (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, Lenore -- probably depends what kind of "croute" (that was a typo, right?) you're preparing. A puff-pastry type? Particularly bad at being re-heated. A pie-crust type? Not so bad at being re-heated I've found.

But then there's the brie in the middle which probably will, like most things, be at its very best freshly heated.

As for covering it so that it doesn't dry out, won't plastic wrap do?

Good luck -- sounds yummy!


----------



## Seven S (Oct 10, 2006)

ayrton jumped ahead of me... Brie "en Croute" you mean


----------



## XeniA (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry Seven S! Some people are just born pushy. Jeesh.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 10, 2006)

Lenore said:
			
		

> I'm taking this to a party. Do I bake it at home & reheat or travel with it and bake there. If traveling unbaked, how do I cov er it so it doesn't dry out


 
Have you thought of using phyllo pastry, Lenore? 
Brush with plenty of melted butter, then wrap in a moist tea towel. Stick it in the oven when you get there, until just browned, and serve with melted Red Pepper Jelly on top....


----------



## Lenore (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  My hostess is eager for the Brie and will let me bake it there.


----------



## Mark Webster (Oct 11, 2006)

Baking th brie just prior to service will almost always insure that its very smooth and will slightly ooze out when it's cut (which is a good thing)
Chef Mark


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2006)

brie in a nut crust, on a pool of raspberry or blackberry sauce is my fave. the crust doesn't get soggy, if it needs to travel far.

like mark said, it should just ooze as it is cut in to.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 11, 2006)

Whoops, I didn't read that you had already called the hostess.


----------

